# Miniteich in Berchtesgaden



## berghexe (14. Juli 2008)

Hi,
seit 3 Wochen hab auch ich einen kleinen Teich im Garten. Ne Freundin wollte die Wanne entsorgen und ich hab sie mit gekrallt und meinen Sohn zum buddeln verdonnert  

Wie ihr seht steht er noch in den Anfängen und ist erweiterbar  

Könnt gerne Tips geben wie ich ihn weiter begrünen oder verschönern könnte.
Meint ihr ich kann die Seerose im Winter da drin lassen? oder muss sie in die Garage umziehen????.......Hier ist nämlich richtig Winter.

Euer Forum hier ist klasse und ich hab viel zu lernen und lesen!!!!!!

lg
Sabine


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

Servus Sabine

Herzlich Willkommen  

Sehr schön sieht dein "Mini" aus  

Sind mit Absicht so wenige Pflanzen im Teich das du das Wasser beobachten kannst  .
Oder hast da ein paar Fische drin .

Wegen dem Überwintern, Hier ein sehr aufschlussreicher Thread


----------



## berghexe (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

Danke für Willkommen!

Es sind so wenig Pflanzen weil ich noch nicht mehr gefunden hab...... hier geben die Baumärkte nicht viel her und die Frühjahrspflanzzeit - angebot war schon vorbei.
Bin ich deppert mir noch mehr Tiere/Fische anzuschaffen? Wir haben einen Bauernhof und das reicht. Ausserdem ist dieser Miniteich glaub ich zu kein...... vor allem im Winter.


----------



## niri (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

hallo sabine,

herzlich willkommen im forum! dein miniteich ist klasse geworden  !

um die schwarzen teichränder zu kaschieren eignet sich __ pfennigkraut sehr gut. das kannst du ausserhalb der teichschale am rand entlang pflanzen.

lg
ina


----------



## berghexe (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

Danke Ina...........aber wo bekomm ich es her???    
Hast du nicht zufällg was über und schickst es mir  

Ich dachte ich könnte im Herbst mal wieder ne runde klauen gehen und so Steingartenpolster gehen locker in Jackentaschen  
Ausserdem brauch ich noch mehr Steine sonst komm ich mit dem Rasenmäher zu dicht an den Teich und versau ihn..........ergo muss ich mir Auto und Sohn schnappen zum Schleppen.
Bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich nicht in unseren Feuchtwiesen etwas aussteche........ da wächst so alleilei.

lg
Sabine


----------



## niri (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

hallo sabine,

leider habe ich kaum __ pfennigkraut im garten, da meine minis allesamt hochteiche sind. du kanns aber hier im forum in der rubrik "suche" gezielt danach fragen.

steingartenpolster sind auch eine gute idee.

lg
ina


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

Servus Sabine



> ...Bin ich deppert mir noch mehr Tiere/Fische anzuschaffen? ....





> .....Ich dachte ich könnte im Herbst mal wieder ne runde klauen gehen ......


 Ich liebe deinen Humor     

Wie Ina schon geschrieben, der Rand ....... 


> Bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich nicht in unseren Feuchtwiesen etwas aussteche........ da wächst so alleilei.


Also wenn ich da in meinen "Wildkrautgarten" schaue ...... :beeten 
Da würde sich einiges anbieten ......  

Steine würde ich als Rasenkante eher nicht nehmen, ausser sehr große "Rundlinge" und zum füllen sind sie auch eher nicht geeignet. Da wachsen sich sämtliche "Wildkräuter" (Unkraut) aus, und die dann heraus zupfen ... :crazy . Habe aber auch keine Alternative, vielleicht ein schönes Blumenbeet rundum


----------



## berghexe (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

Ach Helmut......... Unkräuter gibt es doch garnicht, nur Kraut das uns nicht gefällt bzw da wächst wo es nicht soll    

Noch mehr Beete???? nö danke!!!! Für Beeteinfassungen mit Steinen gibt es eine nette Lösung: Man entferne die Grasnarbe, lege Plastikfolie auf Erde, nimmt Riesel und darauf dann die Steine. So halten sich die Kräuter im Rahmen und die Kanten werden im Herbst mittels Spaten wieder ordentlich abgestochen........ fertig!!!!!!!!  Den Steingartengewächsen würde das reichen, wenn sie nur etwas Erde um den Wurzelballen haben.


----------



## Digicat (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

Servus Sabine

Unkräuter ....... kenne ich nicht, aber Wildkräuter gedeihen in meiner "Steinwüste" wie Sand am Meer  .
     

   



> Noch mehr Beete???? nö danke!!!!


Wie willst du dann den Rasenschnitt der sich in den Teich begeben wird verhindern.
Einen Kiesweg um den Teich bauen  .
Also ich würde, wie du schon geschrieben, ein Beet anlegen:


> Den Steingartengewächsen würde das reichen, wenn sie nur etwas Erde um den Wurzelballen haben.


oder ..........
Wie wärs mit "Diesen":


----------



## berghexe (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

  Steinwüste?????? 
Ich glaub mein Mann erschlägt mich *lol*

Schöne Pflanzen hast du da!!!!!!

Nö, Nö, ich werde die Umrandung nur etwas vergrößern und dann bepflanzen........ so wie jetzt hat ja nix Platz. 
Ich war auch schon im "__ Moos" und hab Raubbau betrieben *g*.......jetzt muss ich aber erst Pflanzen und dann schick ich neue Fotos.

lg
Sabine


----------



## Digicat (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

Servus Sabine

Naja, mein Garten ist ja erst am entstehen  


> .... jetzt muss ich aber erst Pflanzen und dann schick ich neue Fotos.


Flott, Flott, wir wollen neue Fotos sehen


----------



## berghexe (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

 

Ich LIEBE meine Nachbarin!!!!!!!!!! 
Sie hat letzte Woche mein Miniteichlein angeschaut und kam heute aus München mit einer Überraschung.

zum Vergeich   altes Foto und NEU


----------



## berghexe (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

 ups eigentlich wollte ich weiterschreiben .......

Wasser ist natürlich etwas aufgewudelt......... ich hoff die Schwebteile setzen sich schnell wieder


Hier noch ein Neuversuch von dem Feuchtwiesenklau


So Herr Helmut........ich hoffe dienlich gewesen zu sein        


lg Sabine


----------



## berghexe (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

Die ersten fremden Besucher stellen sich ein...........nach Hund und Katzen........eine fette Kröte. 
Sie erzählt es bestimmt weiter und ich kann mich nächstes Frühjahr vor Laich nicht retten.


----------



## berghexe (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

Hi...... und wieder ist eine Woche um und was seh ich............ 
alles wird/ist grün. Beckenrand, Wasser, Pflanzen..... alles hat Algenbefall.

ALGENBLÜTE????????

ok...... hab ja jetzt hier schon einiges gelesen und denke ich muss das jetzt aussitzen. Verschwindet das wirklich????? Auch vom Beckenrand???? Das sieht aus wie ein Teppich der sich da bildet, teils 1cm dick.

????????
Beim Bepflanzen hab ich extra die ganze Teicherde von den Wurzel gewaschen und mega aufgepasst dass ja nix im Teichlein wandert...... und jetzt????:


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

Servus Sabine

Das tut mir Leid  .

Verstehen kann ich das nicht  

Habe meinen jetzt ca. einen Monat. Alle Pflanzen (10 Stück) (bis auf die Seerosen, __ Rohrkolben und die __ Schwanenblume) mit der im Topf vorhandenen Erde eingepflanzt. Die absterbenden Blätter lasse ich auch im Teich (für die Schneckis).

Und was soll ich sagen, nicht eine einzige "einzellige Alge" zu sehen.

Mit welchem Wasser hast du deinen Teich befüllt. Ich mit Leitungswasser ("Grander-Entschärft"  ).


----------



## berghexe (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

Habe unser Quellwasser verwendet......... unser Leitungswasser ist sehr Kalkhaltig ..... alle 2 und 4beiner trinken vom Quellwasser.... mögen alle lieber!

Sieht echt übel aus....bin heut mal mit der Hand am Beckenrand lang, da geht nix ab.... wie hinbetoniert


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

Dann dürfte es sich um Fadenalgen handeln  .

Fische so viel wie möglich vorsichtig heraus, damit trägst du Nährstoffe aus  .

Aber lass sie danach am Beckenrand liegen, es könnten sich Lebewesen darin befinden, die so wieder ins Wasser flüchten können  .

Irgend wann gewinnen dann die Pflanzen den Kampf um die Nährstoffe und mit dem Wachstum der Algen ist es vorbei.


----------



## berghexe (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

ICH HASSE ALGEN!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich kann nicht fischen.... die blöden Dinger hängen zu fest.... soll ich mitm Schrubber ran???????


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

Stell mal ein Foto ein, kann mir jetzt leider nix vorstellen  .

Schrubber eher nein  

WC-Bürste oder Flaschenbürste und runterdrehen, sollte so gehen oder sitzen die am Rand so fest.

Im "freien" Wasser und auf den Pflanzen sind keine


----------



## berghexe (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

Im Wasser sind keine, zb an den Seerosenblätter hängen sie an den Kanten der Blätter....... hast schnell noch Zeit dann sprinte ich und mach Fotos


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

Nur keine Eile, bin schon noch länger da


----------



## berghexe (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

so siehts aus


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

Upps, ich denke da hast nur mit der Flaschenbürste oder mit den Händen eine Chance.

Sonst fällt mir nix ein


----------



## niri (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

hallo sabine,

wenn du noch schwimmpflanzen irgendwo ergattern kannst z.b. wasserhyazinthe oder muschelblumen tu das  . sie entziehn dem wasser sehr schnell die nährstoffe und nehmen dadurch den algen ihre nahrungsgrundlage weg.

lg
ina


----------



## berghexe (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

Kann es sein, dass ich die Nährstoffquelle entdeckt habe? Habe Maus, im Gammelstadium unter einem Pflanzbehälter gefunden!
Wie die da hinkommt ist mir ein Rätzel....:crazy ....entweder meine Katzen mögen meinen Teich nicht und wollen ihn zuschütten, oder die Maus wollte Schwimmstunden nehmen und ist ersoffen.... aber wie kommt sie unter den Behälter????????

Ich hab jetzt noch __ Wasserpest, von einem Teichbesitzer in meiner Nähe, eingeschmissen. Einen Rohrkolbenableger und __ Bachminze hab ich aus einem Waldteich geklaut und in einem Blumentopf versenkt (Kolben soll später wieder raus....). 

Mal schaun was sich tut.


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

Hallo Sabine,

normalerweise sind Mäuse gute Schwimmer. Grad wenn es heiß ist, suchen sie natürlich auch Wasser. Und von so einem Plastikwulst kann man mit so kurzen Beinchen abrutschen, wenn man versucht an das begehrte Nass zu kommen. Das kann auch noch anderen Viecherln passieren. Deshalb sollte man immer schauen, das eine Ausstiegskletterhilfe vorhanden ist, an dem Vögel und andere sich hochziehen können.

Vielleicht hat ja auch nur eine Deiner Katzen die Maus verspielt. Das wäre ja auch nichts Ungewöhnliches.


----------



## berghexe (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Miniteich in Berchtesgaden*

Hallo miteinander
neue Fotos vom Teich der sich anscheinend für den Moment gefangen hat und die Algenproduktion eingestellt hat. 



 Und dann will ich euch noch gleich meinen Minimini vorstellen.


----------

